# how to play .ratdvd files



## jabronni16 (Dec 3, 2004)

hi, ive downloaded a movie in .ratdvd format and cant play it. it plays in windows media player 10 but moves in frames. it doesnt work with powerdvd, nero 7 premium player, and zoom player. any suggestions on how to play these files.
i dont want to convert it since it takes a long time so plz help me playing it on my computer.


----------



## Bal3Wolf (Dec 13, 2005)

you need ratdvd to play it
http://www.ratdvd.dk/download.htm


----------



## jabronni16 (Dec 3, 2004)

i already have ratdvd. thts a conversion program. how do i play the movie on my computer??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Where did you download it from?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

jabronni16 said:


> i already have ratdvd. thts a conversion program. how do i play the movie on my computer??


buy a legit copy...it will work fine...

please read the rules... http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

closing thread...

buck


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

In doing research on your previous postings here, you've been advised to remove bearshare in one thread, and told about P2P networking in another thread.

So, I guess my question is moot. However, I will add this, the people here who work hard giving instructions on how to remove all of the bad items you've managed to self inflict yourself with, will not keep bailing you out time and time again.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

I second that emotion?


----------

